# need help getting open nat on PS4



## RHYS4190

Hi really big problem iv spent hrs trying every conceivable thing to get this thing open like turning off the fire wall in the router don't see a point port forwarding or DMZ as the firewall is off. iv tried making custom network connections for my Lan connection. check Upnp is on. turn it off because one tutorial said to turn it off and fire wall. i can't plug my Ps4 directly into the wall as im on ADSL and it uses a telephone socket. I don't want to do any thing extreme like buying a new Modem/router. Or change my ISP COD is not worth it.
it my be my modem/router that is the issue as i could get open Nat on my previous telstra provided equipment.


----------



## Cloudforever

RHYS4190 said:


> Hi really big problem iv spent hrs trying every conceivable thing to get this thing open like turning off the fire wall in the router don't see a point port forwarding or DMZ as the firewall is off. iv tried making custom network connections for my Lan connection. check Upnp is on. turn it off because one tutorial said to turn it off and fire wall. i can't plug my Ps4 directly into the wall as im on ADSL and it uses a telephone socket. I don't want to do any thing extreme like buying a new Modem/router. Or change my ISP COD is not worth it.
> it my be my modem/router that is the issue as i could get open Nat on my previous telstra provided equipment.



i dont understand what your trying to do ? care to explain to give better detail on how we can help you?

NAT is always on, that's how the translation works with your ISP into your personal network.

there's no changing settings unless you specifically need to for some reason.


----------



## Shawnb99

Have you tried what this tutorial says?

https://ps4dns.com/how-to-change-nat-type-ps4/


----------



## RHYS4190

Cloudforever said:


> i dont understand what your trying to do ? care to explain to give better detail on how we can help you?
> 
> NAT is always on, that's how the translation works with your ISP into your personal network.
> 
> there's no changing settings unless you specifically need to for some reason.


Open NAT: With an OPEN NAT type, you're able to chat with other people, as well as join and host multiplayer games with people who have any NAT type on their network. ... Strict NAT: With a STRICT NAT type, you're only able to chat and play multiplayer games with people who have an OPEN NAT type.
NAT Types Defined - Port Forwarding
https://portforward.com › nat-types


----------



## RHYS4190

None of the port forwarding worked not surprised have the firewall is off it would make no difference


----------

